# Crazy Guppy



## ToastedRoach (May 27, 2007)

I have a 20gal tank and i just introduced the first fish into it, 3 swordtails, 3 mollys, and 2 guppys. all ofthe fist ar doing fine except 1 guppy. it is hiding or resting on the bottom and everyonce and a while it starts swimming around sporatically in circles, barrel rolls, corkscrews and other odd things none of the otherfish are doing. isthis fish going to die.


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

If you could tell us a little more, that would be helpful. Is the behavioral problem the only thing that seems to be wrong? Or does the fish have any skin promblems- for example, small white spots on the skin, white or mucoid droppins, a change in coloration, or perhaps a bulge on its side?


----------



## Corydora_FREAK (Feb 21, 2007)

Swim bladder disease, is what is ailing him. They appear to be fine except they cannot swim right, exactly how you said. Yes as far as i know he will eventually die  sorry


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

dont count it out yet

when i first got my guppies one hid in the bottom corner and just swam little bits like that and i counted him as a goner. any 1 week later hes at the top right as rain


----------



## davedudeman (Jun 25, 2007)

My guess would be shock... 
Is it possible you didn't acclimate the fish to the conditions of the tank?


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

Was the tank cycled for at least a month before adding the fish? What are your water parameters? Even in a cycled aquarium, 8 fish is a lot to throw in at once. My guess, without knowing more information, is that your aquarium is experiencing diminishing water quality and the guppy you are having problems with simply cannot cope.

I would recommend testing your water right away. If water quality is not where it should be, doing a large water change and keeping an eye on the quality would be your best bet without returning any fish.


----------



## plasma19 (Dec 14, 2006)

wow those are quite a move that your guppy was pulling off, I experienced something kinda similar with my balloon molly. she is the only one of her species in my tank and often appears as the outcast. Surprisingly she is not sad at all, she is swimming in circles, up and down and it looks like she does laps around the tank. Hopefully there is nothing wrong with your guppies health and sometimes i find that it's just certain fish that have very noticable personalities or natures.


----------

